# Lonely Seniors Visit Doctors More Often Just for Socialization



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2015)

I was reading that some seniors who live alone are so lonely, that they will visit their doctors more frequently just to talk to someone and have a little interaction or socialization with another human being.  I think that's very sad, and wish these folks could just get out enough to join a senior center, or sign up for some kind of group activities, or perhaps an exercise or arts/crafts class for seniors.  Do you know anyone who does this due to loneliness?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

That is sad indeed.  You'd think they would have maybe at least a neighbor they could chat up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2015)

Very sad. There must be a senior centre or companion volunteer programme somewhere they can get to.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2015)

I believe that SB...another is Hairdressing salons.

My own hairdresser said she has old ladies to come to have their hair done ( reduced rates)...every week simply because it's not just the only time they may have a conversation one to one with someone the whole week, but it's the only time they get any physical human contact..someone touching them,  washing and brushing their hair, helping them on and off with their coat...such small things which lonely people crave...

I have never forgotten it, it's heartbreaking to think of them !


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2015)

I've heard that as well, Holly.  They go to the hairdresser for a chat and human touch.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2015)

At my local GP surgery there are 4 Doctors...one of which is a woman who is very empathetic and isn't afraid to grab hold of your hand if you're upset, ..she's without doubt the most popular doctor in the practice and it can take up to 4 weeks to get an appointment to see her because all the Older folks won't go to the younger take this prescription and leave GP's in the practice.. they just want someone who will lisen and empathise..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2015)

I have also heard that SB. However, if a senior went to a doctor , here in Florida, the conversation would be a short one. Appointments here are 15 Minutes per person and you are darn lucky to get the 15 minutes.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 4, 2015)

*If you want to have a friend, you have to be a friend.
*
The above sounds judgemental but it is really just the way things work.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2015)

Pappy 15 minutes is luxury here it's just 8 minutes and you're not permitted to ask about more than one ailment at a time if you need to discuss more than one you have to make another appointment..

Most of the Gp's at my surgery stick to this rigid rule except the aforementioned female Doctor who will happily allow the discussion of 2 ailments and give you a little extra time. It does mean that everyone who is waiting to see her goes in late but we know it's because if we need to spend more time with her she'll allow it, so we don't mind ..but of course the knock on effect of that is that she's booked up for weeks in advance. 

The senior GP at the surgery is the most inept and impatient Gp I have ever encountered. He starts to write a prescription almost before we sit down....and he absolutely will not entertain the idea of another concern, insisting that another appointment be made for anything else ..even if the first problem has only taken 2 or 3 minutes to discuss and there's still 5 minutes left of available time ..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2015)

We can only discuss the ailment too. All other problems have to be addressed at another appointment. Eight minutes seems a little short to get your point across, Holly. My 15 minutes is looking better all the time.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I have also heard that SB. However, if a senior went to a doctor , here in Florida, the conversation would be a short one. Appointments here are 15 Minutes per person and you are darn lucky to get the 15 minutes.


Same here, but you get 10 minutes max!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 4, 2015)

Guess I'm lucky that I usually only see my doctor once a year for a physical and get to spend as much as an hour with her. It has happened that I've actually gotten sick in between yearly visits and have had to make an appointment, but have certainly never felt rushed or that she was impatient to unload me. My insurance is with Kaiser-Permanente...don't know if all their doctors are like that but grateful that mine is.

As for my hair cutter...once every six weeks or so. My hair is short and only needs to be cut. Ten minutes maybe but if it took longer, she wouldn't object.


----------



## Pam (Apr 4, 2015)

Very happy with the surgery where I am registered. 3 good G.P.s and never feel rushed at all with any of them and certainly doesn't appear to be any set time limit.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 4, 2015)

Some probably really are lonely.   But I think loneliness is relative.   Some people feel lonely if they have to spend an hour alone.  
It's just the way they are.  A side benefit of a doctor visit is they can then call people and tell them about it. And they aren't 
necessarily seniors.  I know several folks like this.   

Did I get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, or what?!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2015)

I totally believe it, I was in ER waiting room for 4 hours, then in back for 4 yesterday.  There were people there I was thinking might be there for that reason, and yes, it is sad.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2015)

Denise 4 hours in the ER yesterday?...are you ok chica...I hope nothing serious..was it the pain in your side?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 4, 2015)

A friend's son had a part-time job delivering food from a restaurant/deli and he said there was an older woman who he dreaded taking a delivery to because she tried to chat his ear off, and he just didn't have time.

I've also heard that sometimes people call the police for frivilous reasons, or make things up, just so they can talk to someone. I actually knew someone who did that .....she wasn't that old, maybe 50....but extremely unpleasant which resulted in her being lonely. It was suspected she would fabricate reasons to call police a bit too frequently (someone was following her, something was missing from her yard, someone threatened her, etc. etc.)


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2015)

No Holly, they didn't find anything serious, maybe muscle/skelital, like a shoulder wrenched he thought.  Only problem is I haven't wrenched my shoulder, not that I know of.  I'm fine though Thanks for asking


----------



## AprilT (Apr 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Pappy 15 minutes is luxury here it's just 8 minutes and you're not permitted to ask about more than one ailment at a time if you need to discuss more than one you have to make another appointment..
> 
> Most of the Gp's at my surgery stick to this rigid rule except the aforementioned female Doctor who will happily allow the discussion of 2 ailments and give you a little extra time. It does mean that everyone who is waiting to see her goes in late but we know it's because if we need to spend more time with her she'll allow it, so we don't mind ..but of course the knock on effect of that is that she's booked up for weeks in advance.
> 
> The senior GP at the surgery is the most inept and impatient Gp I have ever encountered. He starts to write a prescription almost before we sit down....and he absolutely will not entertain the idea of another concern, insisting that another appointment be made for anything else ..even if the first problem has only taken 2 or 3 minutes to discuss and there's still 5 minutes left of available time ..



WOW!  Eight minutes, I'm lucky to get 5, not kidding and she's the one always making me come in and I'm the one always trying to cancel and reschedule for later date, which reminds me, I canceled my last quarterly check in, I have to get my blood work every 3-4  or so months with this doc.  Sigh.  Same thing with the pain, doc, like clockwork, every couple of months have to check in.  Very annoying. except the relief from the shots for just the two parts of the body.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

Interesting...I cannot imagine that any one would want to go to a doctor, unless they had something acute.  Needing to be addressed.  I would gladly never see any of my 7 specialists and primary again.  Try to get out of scheduling FU appts...but, they will not refill prescriptions unless they see me.  I joke with them...telling them that sadly they compose my social life.  At my age, most of my friends have passed away. So, I very rarely see people. Yet am never lonely.  A hairdresser....have not gone to one in at least 20 years.  Senior Site?  And listen to everyone complain about their illnesses or what their children do or do not do. Or play Bingo.  I can find more pleasant things to do.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 18, 2015)

> Lonely Seniors Visit Doctors More Often Just for Socialization



I think that I have done that, a couple times.   When I retired I didn't have a 'game plan' other than to take care of some health concerns.  With that behind me, I sought return to full time employment, which is where I'll be...starting this coming Monday.  ;-)


----------

